# + ياترى مخلصنا الحبيب عاوز يقولك أيه النهاردة



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

فكرة الموضوع منقوله من موضوعات املى قلبى بحبك يايسوع 






​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## kamel.b (21 يناير 2012)

جميلة جدا ربنا يبارككم 
​


----------



## egyptchristian (22 يناير 2012)

*مرحباً بك يا أخي الحبيب كميل بالمنتدى ونشكر ربنا أن الموضوع عجبك. ربنا يبارك حياتك.*


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (28 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (28 يناير 2012)

فكرة الموضوع رائعه ومعزيه جدا
استاذي الغالي
يسوع يعوضك تعب محبتك وخدمتك


----------



## egyptchristian (28 يناير 2012)

أشكرك أختي الغالية Gospel Life على كلماتك المشجعة.
ونشكر ربنا أن الموضوع عجبك. بس الفكرة مش فكرتي لكنها فكرة املى قلبى بحبك يايسوع.
عجبتني الفكرة لانها تذكرنا بوعود الأنجيل المعزية في صور معبره فنقلتها لمنتدى الكنيسة.
 ربنا يبارك حياتك وينجحك في جميع طرقك ويفرحك دائماً.


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 يناير 2012)

بسم الصليب الاية دى





كل شوية تتطلعلى لما احب اسمع صوت ربنا وطلعتلى بردو امبارح 

+ ميرسى تاسونى
ربنا يعوضك عن تعبك
آمين


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2012)

أشكرك على تعليقك باسون ABOTARBO. 
دا يبقى ربنا عوزك تتطمن خالص ولاتقلق لانه سيدبر لك كل أمورك. ربنا يبارك حياتك وينجح جميع طرقك.
على فكرة أنا باسون مش تاسوني.


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> أشكرك على تعليقك باسون ABOTARBO.
> دا يبقى ربنا عوزك تتطمن خالص ولاتقلق لانه سيدبر لك كل أمورك. ربنا يبارك حياتك وينجح جميع طرقك.
> على فكرة أنا باسون مش تاسوني.


آمين
سورى باسون 
آرى بامفئى خين تيك إشليل


----------



## egyptchristian (29 يناير 2012)

دا كلام كبير قوي أخي الحبيب ABOTARBO. 
على فكرة أن شفت الكلمة القصيرة دي للبابا شنودة وأفتكرتك ويارب تعجبك. 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وصلاة القديسين تكون معك أخي الحبيب.

[YOUTUBE]m1-SAACtgFc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 يناير 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> دا كلام كبير قوي أخي الحبيب ABOTARBO.
> على فكرة أن شفت الكلمة القصيرة دي للبابا شنودة وأفتكرتك ويارب تعجبك.
> ربنا يبارك حياتك وصلاة القديسين تكون معك أخي الحبيب.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]m1-SAACtgFc[/YOUTUBE]​


ميرسى كتتتتتتتتتتتتير 
كتر خيرك باسون
بجد شكرا خالص لاهتمام حضرتك ومحبتكم

+ ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبارك خدمتك الجميلة

آمين


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2012)

أشكرك أخي الحبيب. ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يناير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (1 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (1 فبراير 2012)

جميلة الآية 
ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك


----------



## happy angel (1 فبراير 2012)

*اية جميلة جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## egyptchristian (3 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> جميلة الآية
> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك



مشكور أخي الحبيب على مرورك. عندك حق ربنا دا أب حنين جداً. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (3 فبراير 2012)

happy angel قال:


> *اية جميلة جدااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



أشكرك أختي الغالية على ردك. أنا بحب الأيه دى جداً لانها بتبين محبة ربنا الفائقة. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعينك ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (4 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 فبراير 2012)

طبعا الاية جميلة
الانسان اللى بعيد ربنا بيفقد قيمته وبنوته اللى منحها ربنا ليه
وبيفقد سلامه ورجائه وايمانه وبيهجم عليه الخوف والضيق

ففعلا أما انا فالاقتراب الى الله حسن لى


----------



## egyptchristian (4 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> طبعا الاية جميلة
> الانسان اللى بعيد ربنا بيفقد قيمته وبنوته اللى منحها ربنا ليه
> وبيفقد سلامه ورجائه وايمانه وبيهجم عليه الخوف والضيق
> 
> ففعلا أما انا فالاقتراب الى الله حسن لى



أتفق معك أخي الحبيب ... لان عندما نبعد عن أبينا الحنون بنكون فريسة سهلة لعدو الخير فيعذبنا بالكأبة والخوف ليدمر نفسيتنا ويحاول أن ينزع مننا أي رجاء لدرجة أن يوصل البعض أن ينهي حياتة مصوراً له أنه الحل الوحيد ليتخلص من هذه الألام النفسية فيفقد الأنسان حياته وأبديته ويتألم للأبد. ربنا يرحمنا.

بالرياضيات:
1- الموت = ترك الحياة
2- الهنا الصالح = الحياة 
من (1) ، (2)
ترك الهنا الصالح = ترك الحياة = الموت


----------



## egyptchristian (5 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 فبراير 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> ​


سعيد هو الانسان اللى عنده إيمان بعناية ربنا ليه
الآية دى لو الانسان حطها قدامه كل يوم مش هنلاقى حد مكشر ولا بيفكر وعايل هم بكرة لان الرب لا يعوزه شئ 
وكلمة شئ دى مبهمة يعنى اى حاجة ممكن الانسان يحتاجها هو قادر ان يسدد إعوازه

+ أهلنا يا الله أن نثق فى حبك ورعايتك 
علمنا إزاى نشكرك على كل إهتمامك بينا كل يوم 
آمين

+ ميرسى للآيات الحلوة دى
الرب يباركك
وكل سنة وحضرتك طيب


----------



## egyptchristian (7 فبراير 2012)

أشكرك أخي الحبيب على هذا التعليق الرائع. 
ربنا يحافظ عليك ويحقق كل أحلامك وكل صيام يونان وحضرتك طيب.


----------



## egyptchristian (7 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (8 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 فبراير 2012)

آمين

+ اشكرك
الرب يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## egyptchristian (9 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> آمين
> 
> + اشكرك
> الرب يبارك خدمتك الجميلة



أشكرك يا باسون على تعليقاتك وتأملاتك الرائعة. ربنا يحقق كل أحلامك ويبارك في خدمتك المُحبه .


----------



## egyptchristian (9 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> ​


الله 
بموووووووووت انا فى الآية دى
ولما أقعد أقراها أقول إيه :
إمتى بقى يارب تيجى وتريحنا من التعب والآلم وكل حاجة وتاخدنا فى أحضان 
حيث هناك يهرب الحزن والتنهد ...

آمين

+ بناخد بركة الآيات دى 
ياريت الموضوع يبقى مستمر دايما
آمين


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2012)

*مميز* جدا جدا
شكرا لمجهودك الراااائع
ربنا يباركك


----------



## egyptchristian (11 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> الله
> بموووووووووت انا فى الآية دى
> ولما أقعد أقراها أقول إيه :
> إمتى بقى يارب تيجى وتريحنا من التعب والآلم وكل حاجة وتاخدنا فى أحضان
> ...



آمين. 

تأملاتك جميلة جداً أخي الحبيب بتعطي عمق وروحانية للموضوع. 
عندك حق لي أشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح فذاك افضل جدا. 
 ربنا يبارك خدمتك وحياتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (11 فبراير 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *مميز* جدا جدا
> شكرا لمجهودك الراااائع
> ربنا يباركك



أخي المميز الرائع المحبوب جداً جداً أستاذي النهيسى... 
أشكرك على تعليقك المشجع.
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (11 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 فبراير 2012)

اشكر الرب على محبته لنا


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 فبراير 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> ​


*لا يستحيل عليك شئ يارب
واللى يثبت دة كل المعجزات اللى بتمر فى حياتنا والظروف 
أنت أقوى وأنت أعظم أنت حى أنت تقدر 

+ لا يستحيل على الرب شئ مؤمنين وغير مؤمنين اختبروا عمق الآية دى

+ حينما يعجز اللسان عن إدراك عظمة عملك يا سيد فليردد
لا يستحيل عليك شئ*


----------



## egyptchristian (12 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *لا يستحيل عليك شئ يارب
> واللى يثبت دة كل المعجزات اللى بتمر فى حياتنا والظروف
> أنت أقوى وأنت أعظم أنت حى أنت تقدر
> 
> ...



صحيح ألهنا الحبيب يخرج من الأكل أكلاً ومن الجافي حلاوة ويحول الشر خير وحياة يوسف مثال لذلك وكما حول موت الصليب لخلاص للبشر .


----------



## egyptchristian (12 فبراير 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> اشكر الرب على محبته لنا



آمين. أشكرك يا رب على كل حال ومن أجل كل حال وفى كل حال. أشكرك أخي الحبيب على تعليقك ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (12 فبراير 2012)

*
Isaiah41:10 *​


----------



## egyptchristian (13 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (15 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 فبراير 2012)

ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك الجميلة
آمين


----------



## egyptchristian (17 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ربنا يعوض تعب خدمتك الجميلة
> آمين



أهو أنت ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك  أخي الحبيب ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (17 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 فبراير 2012)

*لو زعلان او مخنوق او تعبان اسمع صوته ليك*

[YOUTUBE]-moobXmXldI[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 فبراير 2012)

جميييييييل خالص
جارى سماع الفيديو

ربنا يفرح قلبك


----------



## egyptchristian (19 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> جميييييييل خالص
> جارى سماع الفيديو
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك



أشكرك أخي الحبيب على كلماتك الرقيقة. ربنا يباركك ويسعدك.


----------



## egyptchristian (19 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## mero_engel (19 فبراير 2012)

لانك قلت اسالو تعطوا اطلبو تجدوا


----------



## egyptchristian (20 فبراير 2012)

mero_engel قال:


> لانك قلت اسالو تعطوا اطلبو تجدوا



أشكرك أختي الغالية على تعليقك. ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (20 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (20 فبراير 2012)

آمين
كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
صوم مبارك


----------



## egyptchristian (20 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> آمين
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب
> صوم مبارك



كل سنه وحضرتك طيب أخي الحبيب ويجعل هذا الصوم بركة لك ولأسرتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (21 فبراير 2012)

Philippians 4:13






​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 فبراير 2012)

بامانة الاية دى جاية فى وقتها هههههههههه
ميرسى كتير خالص يا استاذنا


----------



## egyptchristian (25 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> بامانة الاية دى جاية فى وقتها هههههههههه
> ميرسى كتير خالص يا استاذنا



نشكر ربنا ... ربنا حنين قوي... العفو أخي الحبيب... ربنا يفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (25 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (25 فبراير 2012)

*Who is God?*

[YOUTUBE]NkjLuOzE-H0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

+ آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن +

ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## egyptchristian (26 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> + آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن +
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



أشكرك أخي الحبيب على تعليقك. على فكرة أنا عجباني جداً الصورة التي بتوقيعك. بفكر أضع عليها أية وأضعها بالموضوع. فهل تسمح لي أخي الحبيب؟ هل تحب أن تقترح أية؟
ربنا يبارك في خدمتك ومحبتك ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 فبراير 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> أشكرك أخي الحبيب على تعليقك. على فكرة أنا عجباني جداً الصورة التي بتوقيعك. بفكر أضع عليها أية وأضعها بالموضوع. فهل تسمح لي أخي الحبيب؟ هل تحب أن تقترح أية؟
> ربنا يبارك في خدمتك ومحبتك ويفرح قلبك.


يا سلام تحت امر حضرتك اتفضلها من غير استئذان طبعا
ومنتظرين الايات الحلوة المعزية


----------



## egyptchristian (27 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> يا سلام تحت امر حضرتك اتفضلها من غير استئذان طبعا
> ومنتظرين الايات الحلوة المعزية



أشكرك أخي الحبيب على ذوقك.
على فكرة أنت أيضاً ذوقك عالي جداً في أختيارك للصور.


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 فبراير 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> أشكرك أخي الحبيب على ذوقك.
> على فكرة أنت أيضاً ذوقك عالي جداً في أختيارك للصور.


كتر خيرك
فى صور هنا للاطفال تانى 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205282
 ربنا يباركم


----------



## egyptchristian (27 فبراير 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> كتر خيرك
> فى صور هنا للاطفال تانى
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=205282
> ربنا يباركم



أشكرك أخي الحبيب. 
ذوقك عالي جداً. 
صور ملايكة رااائعة. 
ربنا يبارك في خدمتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (28 فبراير 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 فبراير 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> ​


آمين 
+ كتر خيرك
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> آمين
> + كتر خيرك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك



أنت رائع وذوقك عالي أخي الحبيب في أختيارك للصور. 
لو عندك وقت وتحب تضيف صور بأيات هنا دى يكون أضافة رائعة للموضوع.
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (4 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مارس 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> أنت رائع وذوقك عالي أخي الحبيب في أختيارك للصور.
> لو عندك وقت وتحب تضيف صور بأيات هنا دى يكون أضافة رائعة للموضوع.
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك.


ربنا يخليك استاذى
حاضر هحاول بنعمة المسيح
+ بس كمان حضرتك مش تكسل لان بسمع صوت ربنا من الايات
آمين


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ربنا يخليك استاذى
> حاضر هحاول بنعمة المسيح
> + بس كمان حضرتك مش تكسل لان بسمع صوت ربنا من الايات
> آمين



تحت أمرك يا فندم . من فضلك صلي من أجل ضعفي.


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## JESUS LORD (5 مارس 2012)

يسوع يعوضك تعب محبتك وخدمتك


----------



## egyptchristian (6 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ​



أكثر من ررررررررائعة أخي الحبيب. أحساسك عالي جداً. ربنا يبارك في خدمتك ويسعدك.


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> أكثر من ررررررررائعة أخي الحبيب. أحساسك عالي جداً. ربنا يبارك في خدمتك ويسعدك.


ميرسى كتير . انا قولت اجرب لان لسه بتعلم  . ونشكر ربنا انها عجبتكم


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (6 مارس 2012)

بجد جت فى وقتها ميرسى جداااااااااااااا


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مارس 2012)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> بجد جت فى وقتها ميرسى جداااااااااااااا



نشكر ربنا أنه بعتلنا رسالة معزيه مع أخونا ABOTARBO. ربنا يفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ​



صورة رائعة وأية أروع وفي وقتها. أشكرك يارب على هذه الرسالة الهادئة في وسط ضجيج وصراخ العالم.  ربنا يبارك خدمتك أخي الحبيب ABOTARBO ويسعد أيامك.


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (7 مارس 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> ​


آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــن ياربى يسوع

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتك يا استاذنا +


----------



## egyptchristian (10 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (10 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ​



رائع أخي الحبيب. ربنا يعوض خدمتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مارس 2012)

Exodus 14:13​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ​



Wow... أكثر من رائع يا فنان المنتدى الغالي. أية معزيه جداً وتصميم وزوق هايل.


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مارس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ​



صلاة حلوة ومعزية قوي. ربنا يحافظ عليك ويبارك خدمتك ويسعدك.


----------



## egyptchristian (14 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (15 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (18 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (19 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (22 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (23 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (27 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (29 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (30 مارس 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (1 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (7 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (21 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (26 أبريل 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ​



ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك أخي الحبيب.


----------



## Samir poet (26 أبريل 2012)

*شكران لك




*​


----------



## jajageorge (26 أبريل 2012)

مواضيع عميقة الفهم عميقة الاثر ربنا يبارك الذى فكر وصنع ربنا يبارك فيكوا كلكم


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أبريل 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *شكران لك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



شكراً لك أخي الحبيب. ربنا يبارك حياتك.


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أبريل 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> مواضيع عميقة الفهم عميقة الاثر ربنا يبارك الذى فكر وصنع ربنا يبارك فيكوا كلكم



ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك. أشكرك لمداخلتك المحبه.


----------



## egyptchristian (27 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (29 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 أبريل 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (2 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ​



Wow... very nice. Thanks ABOTARBO


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مايو 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> Wow... very nice. Thanks ABOTARBO


ميرسى لتشجيعك


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (5 مايو 2012)

آمين. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك أخي الحبيب.


----------



## egyptchristian (6 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (6 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## ميرنا (6 مايو 2012)

اول مرة اخد بالى من الموضوع دا فعلا رهيب


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ​



تحفة جدا بجد
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مايو 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> ​



من الايات المفضلة عندي
بحبها جدا رغم ان اول مرة شوفتها اخدت وقت مني كتييييييير في التفكير
جيت اقيم حضرتك مش رضي
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2012)

ميرنا قال:


> اول مرة اخد بالى من الموضوع دا فعلا رهيب



أشكرك أختي الغالية ميرنا على تقيمك. ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> تحفة جدا بجد
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك



أتفق معكي 100%. دي من الصور المفضله لدي. ربنا يعوض أخونا الحبيب ABOTARBO هو اللي مصمم هذه الصورة. الحقيقة كل الصور بتاعته رائعة. أحساسه وزوقه عالي جداً. أشكرك على مداخلتك وربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## marmora jesus (7 مايو 2012)

ممكن اشارك معاكم بالاية دي
 (سفر المزامير 39: 9)


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> من الايات المفضلة عندي
> بحبها جدا رغم ان اول مرة شوفتها اخدت وقت مني كتييييييير في التفكير
> جيت اقيم حضرتك مش رضي
> ربنا يباركك ويعوضك



أيه جميله خالص ومعزية. على فكرة ...كلام في سرك بس متقوليش لحد...الصورة دي أنا لطشها من النت زي باقي الصور اللي أنا حططها. طبعاً السر دا في بير  . ربنا يحافظ عليكي ويحقق كل أحلامك.


----------



## egyptchristian (7 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> ممكن اشارك معاكم بالاية دي
> (سفر المزامير 39: 9)



أكثر من رائعة يا marmora الأيه عميقة جداً والصورة تحفة. الموضوع يتشرف بمشاركاتك. ربنا يبارك خدمتك.


----------



## marmora jesus (8 مايو 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> أكثر من رائعة يا marmora الأيه عميقة جداً والصورة تحفة. الموضوع يتشرف بمشاركاتك. ربنا يبارك خدمتك.



فعلا عميقة جدا لدرجة اني من كتر التفكير فيها مش عارفة المعني اللي بيوصلي صح ولا لا
او بمعني تاني انا بشوفها بمعني معين بس ممكن يكون مش هو ده المعني المقصود بيها
ربنا يخليك وبجد موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## marmora jesus (8 مايو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (10 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ​



رائعة. ربنا يبارك خدمتك أخي الحبيب.


----------



## jajageorge (11 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus ذوقك ومجهودك رائع


----------



## marmora jesus (11 مايو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> marmora jesus ذوقك ومجهودك رائع



لالالالالالالالا
مجهود ايه بس 
دوله يا دوب مشاركتين
امال صاحب الموضوع وابو تربو يتقال ايه علي مجهودهم الجميل في الموضوع
ميرسي ليك وربنا يباركك ويعوضك


----------



## egyptchristian (11 مايو 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> لالالالالالالالا
> مجهود ايه بس
> دوله يا دوب مشاركتين
> امال صاحب الموضوع وابو تربو يتقال ايه علي مجهودهم الجميل في الموضوع
> ميرسي ليك وربنا يباركك ويعوضك



المشاركة بتعتك يا مرموره بألف من بتاعتي على فكرة أنا مش صاحب الموضوع ... 

أنا البواب


----------



## egyptchristian (12 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (16 مايو 2012)

حلوه جداً يا غالي. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.


----------



## ABOTARBO (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (17 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (18 مايو 2012)

اما عنegyptchristian فهو جبار بأس ربنا يبارك تعبه


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


> اما عنegyptchristian فهو جبار بأس ربنا يبارك تعبه



لا وأنت الصادق ... egyptchristian ده غلبان بؤس 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (20 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 مايو 2012)

egyptchristian قال:


> المشاركة بتعتك يا مرموره بألف من بتاعتي على فكرة أنا مش صاحب الموضوع ...
> 
> أنا البواب



لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا مش ليا دعوه بقي
ايه التواضع ده بس
وانت بقي صاحب الموضوع
بجد ربنا يعوضك علي تعبك في الموضوع ده وباقي المواضيع


----------



## ABOTARBO (25 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (26 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (28 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (30 مايو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (2 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (4 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يونيو 2012)

ميرسي كتيييييييير

ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (5 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (9 يونيو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ​



جميييييييييييله
​


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يونيو 2012)

أيات رائعة ومعزية ...
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك ويفرح قلبك أخي الحبيب ABOTARBO


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي كتيييييييير
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمه حضرتك
> ​



أضم صوتي ليكي أختي الغالية وأشكر ABOTARBO على خدمته الرائعة.


----------



## egyptchristian (9 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (9 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (9 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (9 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## ABOTARBO (12 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (13 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 يونيو 2012)




----------



## egyptchristian (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## egyptchristian (14 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## +Nevena+ (14 يونيو 2012)

ايات معزيه ومشجعه

يسوع يبارك خدمتكم اخواتي الاحباء


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (14 يونيو 2012)

ميرسي بجد
ربنا يبارك خدمتك 
​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 يونيو 2012)

اغــســلــنــي فــأبــيــض أكــثــر مــن الــثــلــج ( مــز 7:51 ) ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (19 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (19 يونيو 2012)




----------



## marmora jesus (21 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (23 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (23 يونيو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (23 يونيو 2012)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك

صلى من اجلى


----------



## marmora jesus (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (28 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 يونيو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (1 يوليو 2012)




----------



## mero_engel (1 يوليو 2012)

اديني اراداه قويه اتمسك بيك يا فديا


----------



## jajageorge (1 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (2 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (4 يوليو 2012)




----------



## egyptchristian (4 يوليو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


>



Wow... ربنا يفرح قلبك.


----------



## egyptchristian (6 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (7 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (9 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (12 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (12 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (13 يوليو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


>




آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن


----------



## jajageorge (13 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 يوليو 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (17 يوليو 2012)

الايه دي جميله الف شكر


----------



## jajageorge (19 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 يوليو 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (20 يوليو 2012)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة


----------



## jajageorge (21 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (21 يوليو 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (21 يوليو 2012)

شكرا للصوه الرائعه


----------



## jajageorge (21 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (21 يوليو 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> شكرا للصوه الرائعه



شكرا اختى الغالية


----------



## jajageorge (23 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (23 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 يوليو 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (24 يوليو 2012)

كلهم حلوين اوي الف شكر


----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 يوليو 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (25 يوليو 2012)

شكرا الف شكر


----------



## jajageorge (26 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 يوليو 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (26 يوليو 2012)

بحبها اوي الايه دي


----------



## jajageorge (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (27 يوليو 2012)

حلوه بتاعت توكل علي الرب من كل قلبك الف شكر


----------



## jajageorge (27 يوليو 2012)




----------



## egyptchristian (31 يوليو 2012)

jajageorge قال:


>



أيه معزية جداً. ربنا يسعد قلبك أخي الحبيب الغالي jajageorge ويبارك في خدمتك الرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة. الحقيقة كل مداخلاتك أكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائعة.


----------



## egyptchristian (31 يوليو 2012)

​


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 يوليو 2012)

روعه ..


----------



## jajageorge (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (31 يوليو 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (31 يوليو 2012)

حلوه قوي الاولي


----------



## jajageorge (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (11 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (12 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (12 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (12 أغسطس 2012)

ربنا يبارك خدمتك استاذى الطيب


----------



## jajageorge (13 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## MaRiNa G (13 أغسطس 2012)

لا تخف​


----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## egyptchristian (15 أغسطس 2012)

jajageorge قال:


>



معزية خالص. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك خدمتك.


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (15 أغسطس 2012)

روعه 
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## شرين333 (15 أغسطس 2012)

*كلام الرب لابنائه*

_عظيمة هى اعمالك يا رب​_​رائع جدا كلام الرب فى كل حين لانه يعطينا الحياه المملؤة بلامل والرحاء والفرح وينسينا ظلم الايام والناس ومن حولنا​


----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## egyptchristian (16 أغسطس 2012)

jajageorge قال:


>



حلوة خالص. ربنا يباركك.


----------



## jajageorge (18 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2012)

جميله اوي


----------



## jajageorge (18 أغسطس 2012)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> جميله اوي


ربنا يبارك فيكى يا مارتينا


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (19 أغسطس 2012)

jajageorge قال:


>




تحفففه
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## jajageorge (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## ABOTARBO (21 أغسطس 2012)

​


----------



## jajageorge (21 أغسطس 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ​


برضوه الكبير كبير يا ابو تربو مشاركة واحدة منك بالف من غيرك


----------



## jajageorge (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (23 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## +Nevena+ (29 أغسطس 2012)

مجهود رائع جداااااااااا
يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك استاذي

متابعه ...


----------



## jajageorge (29 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا لبنتى الغالية 


+Nevena+ قال:


> مجهود رائع جداااااااااا
> يسوع يعوض تعب محبتك استاذي
> 
> متابعه ...


----------



## jajageorge (29 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (31 أغسطس 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (1 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (1 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (1 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (1 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (1 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (2 سبتمبر 2012)

اغسلنى فابيض اكثر من الثلج


----------



## jajageorge (2 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (2 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (3 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (12 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (12 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (12 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (12 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (12 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (12 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (12 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (13 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (28 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (30 سبتمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (1 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (1 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (1 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (1 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (4 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (4 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

يارررررررررررررب 
انامخنوق اوووووووووى
مليش غيرك
خدينى بقى 
يااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## jajageorge (6 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (6 أكتوبر 2012)

Samir poet قال:


> يارررررررررررررب
> انامخنوق اوووووووووى
> مليش غيرك
> خدينى بقى
> يااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## Samir poet (6 أكتوبر 2012)

jajageorge قال:


>


انا مخنووووووووووووق
اوووووووووووى
اقرب الناس اليك تضعنك فى الظهر
يااااااااااارب صبرنى


----------



## jajageorge (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (14 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (20 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (21 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (24 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (26 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (27 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (31 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (31 أكتوبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (7 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (15 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (17 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (21 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (21 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (21 نوفمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (2 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (2 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (4 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (9 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (10 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (18 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (19 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (21 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (29 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## jajageorge (2 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (6 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (7 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (8 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (26 يناير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (8 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (10 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (15 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (19 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (24 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (25 فبراير 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (1 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (4 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (6 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (6 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (6 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (9 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (17 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (30 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (30 مارس 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (2 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (5 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (6 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (13 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (14 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (15 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (16 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (18 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (19 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (21 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (22 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (23 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (23 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (23 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (23 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (23 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (23 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 أبريل 2013)

شكرا بجد ليك


----------



## jajageorge (25 أبريل 2013)

لارا بنت الملك قال:


> شكرا بجد ليك


----------



## jajageorge (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (25 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (26 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (27 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (27 أبريل 2013)




----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (27 أبريل 2013)

*اذكرني يارب متي جئت في ملكوتك *


----------



## jajageorge (28 أبريل 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (1 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (1 مايو 2013)




----------



## tamav maria (1 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (1 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (1 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (25 مايو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (25 مايو 2013)




----------



## RASHY19_7 (27 مايو 2013)

امين يارب ...امين ياسيد ...منتظرة وصاياك ...منتظرة لكلمتك وحكمتك تدير لى حياتى
املك عليا ياااااااااارب


----------



## jajageorge (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (9 يونيو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 يونيو 2013)




----------



## jajageorge (11 يونيو 2013)




----------

